# America, truck yeah! 2014 Toyota Tundra 1794 Edition



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Greetings,

A good friend of mine landed a very lucrative job up north in my province (like, very close to alaska north). This land requires a certain kind of vehicle if you want any hope of commuting around every day of the year. His present to himself for all his hard work was this; 2014 Toyota Tundra 1794 Edition. A giant copper coloured truck with every option you could think of. Naturally, as a going away present (it's over a days drive between us now) I gave it a bath and put on some FK1000P to help through the winter when it's many degrees below zero for months at a time. Fast forward to this week and the truck has made the journey down while they had some family events to attend. When asked I gladly offered my services to help keep this giant looking good and more importantly staying protected.

DSC_5646 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

These LED bars may seem excessive, but it's practically mandatory up there when you get off the main roads.
DSC_5648 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

I played around with them while I had the truck, and I accidentally vaporize a small child. They are CRAZY bright.
DSC_5650 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

The drive has taken it's toll on the front. This truck only has around 8,000kms on it.
DSC_5652 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

The chrome rims were showing some early signs of staining. Wheel acid takes care of this very easily.
DSC_5654 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Arches were obviously full of mud, but the heavy rain and snow during the drive removed all but a thin layer giving a nice brown colour to match the car. APC and Foam was used with a large fender brush to clean this. 
DSC_5655 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Naturally, the badge.
DSC_5657 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Looks way worse then it is. Most rinsed off, rest came with light agitation and apc.
DSC_5659 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Again, loose and not caked on dirt from driving.
DSC_5660 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Exhaust tips were sealed when I did the truck the last time. APC brought them back to clean, and mother metal polish brought them back to new.
DSC_5661 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Oh yeah, there is 2 of them. This truck has the TRD exhaust system.
DSC_5662 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Best feature ever on a truck of this size.
DSC_5663 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Staining on the inner spoke.
DSC_5664 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Lots of dirt built up in the valve stem opening.
DSC_5665 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

When you live up north, you expect to get muddy. No exceptions here. Luckily he installed aftermarket floor liners which saved all the carpet from expoosure.
DSC_5666 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5669 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

One of the prominent features in this car is brown leather. They must have got a smoking deal on it at costco cause it's everywhere. AG leather twins used on the seats, while the door, dash, and console leather peices were cleaned with APC and treated with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
DSC_5670 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5673 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Top model gets the top mill. 5.7 Liter 388hp V8.
DSC_5676 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Engine bay was dirty but it wasn't stubborn to remove.
DSC_5677 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5678 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5679 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5680 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Lets start cleaning. Engine bay was rinsed, then covered with APC before foam was applied. Agitation provided by a Raceglaze detailing brush and my arm.
DSC_5686 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Wheel wells saw the same treatment as above, but with a Griots Garage fender brush.
DSC_5687 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

APC applied to lowers then foamed with a mixture of Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 and Detailers Pride Extreme Foam Formula (strong mix).
DSC_5690 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

I didn't take a clean picture of the mats until I put them back in. Either way they came up clean. APC was used to clean.
DSC_5692 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Although the truck is dirty, it's only 8,000kms old. This is the clay after doing the whole vehicle.
DSC_5695 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Paint condition is about what you would expect. Marring and fairly light stuff. However correction was not in the cards for this one so I was given a hit with Meguiars Cleaner Wax via Port Cable 7424 using White Buff and Shine Euro Foam pads. This combo cleaned the paint nicely and filled in some of the light swirling helping with gloss. Maybe in the future we'll cut this thing down to size (owner doesn't want to).
DSC_5699 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5703 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Tail lights were VERY bad, so I decided to try my sample of Auto Finesse Tripple. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.
DSC_5711 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5713 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Not bad for one hit.
DSC_5723 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5725 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5727 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Meguiars M6 being worked in to the DS door. This was an absolute pleasure to use. Excellent bottle and dispenser (I'm looking at you Autoglym) and very long working times.
DSC_5737 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

One of the leather rims vents getting it's deep clean.
DSC_5739 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

And welcome to the afters. As states, AG leather cleaner and conditioner used for the seats. Poorboys NLD used for everything else. 
DSC_5742 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5744 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5749 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Sonax BSD used on the painted areas, rest just wiped off.
DSC_5755 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Headlights were hand polished with Tripple, then waxed with BH Finis along with the rest of the car.
DSC_5780 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

That looks a bit better.
DSC_5782 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5785 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5786 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5788 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

First time I dressed fender liners, but it definitely was needed on this truck.
DSC_5792 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Wheels were cleaned with Acid wheel cleaner and APC, then sealed with FK1000P.
DSC_5793 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Paint was waxed twice with BH Finis Wax.
DSC_5794 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5807 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5816 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5817 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5818 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5822 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Exhaust tips polished with Mothers Metal Polish and sealed with FK1000P.
DSC_5823 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thanks for reading! Questions, comments, insults welcome!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lovely results,thats a superb job you've done there:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome well done!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Massive improvement


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good job that's one beast of a truck!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result on the big one, better than new now loving the AF.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

That must have taken ages but a Fab result


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i want that one:thumb: thats ace! top job:thumb:


----------



## hooods (Oct 5, 2013)

Brutal truck. Great job!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Great job and what a beast.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great job on such a big beast.
looks like it has come fresh outa the factory.
great job


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Great job! What a massive truck...


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job, stunning colour, i want one.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

epic truck and epic results

and old work collegue of mine now resides in BC


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a stunner congrats...:thumb:

The Led's look like ammunition shells from a distance...:lol:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome work on a lovely looking beast and a thoroughly enjoyable write up to boot. Top work.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Fantastic work, and a great looking beast of a vehicle.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow it cleaned up amazingly. Good job.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great finish


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work there fella. I want some of those leds on my truck in work


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

amazing work!!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback! It's always good to be reminded that you in fact do know what you're doing sometimes. I thought this would be a fun one for everyone seeing as this is not exactly the kind of vehicle you guys are used to. To put things into perspective, the rims on this are 20 inches in diameter. It's big. I delivered the truck back today, owner is out of town till the 14th. Hopefully it makes his day.

Before I gave it back I was blessed with some sunshine so I took a couple extra shots of the paint to show you the flake in it. If you liked this truck and it's enormity just wait, my Brother has a larger truck that is due or a spruce up.

DSC_5825 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5827 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5832 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5839 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Enjoy and thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The big beasty Tundra came up great! Nice colour on it too!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Great write up.
I have a toyota invincible 3.0L - this makes mine look like a toy !
I now have truck envy.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job, well worth the effort


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job on a big old beast.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a beast! Great work!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That is a beast and looks very cool


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Very nice, great work! Better than brand new :thumb:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, i enjoyed reading it over coffee 

Great choice of paint on that truck !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Blimey that's some machine, it's a credit to you how it's turned out too 

It kinda looks like it needs a set of Bigfoot axles and wheels though


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Beast... Awesome work.... Well done.... :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Baracuda said:


> Thank you for sharing, i enjoyed reading it over coffee
> 
> Great choice of paint on that truck !


EDIT: It's the only colouring that comes with the Chrome Bumper and grill accents. Looks great in person.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats great work dude. :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work surprise the cleaner wax did good of job. What's the 1794 edition is?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

diesel x said:


> Great work surprise the cleaner wax did good of job. What's the 1794 edition is?


"For the Texas-lore uninitiated, 1794 was the founding date of the illustrious JLC Ranch on which the Toyota Motors Manufacturing Texas plant is located."


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

nice....


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

love that colour


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Truly beautiful! 

Nice work, friend


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't see many of those on here. Nice to see something different. I bet you need to restock all your detailing gear after using it all up on that beast. Looks great, I bet he was really pleased with that.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bustanut said:


> Don't see many of those on here. Nice to see something different. I bet you need to restock all your detailing gear after using it all up on that beast. Looks great, I bet he was really pleased with that.


He still hasn't seen it in person, comes back into town tomorrow. To be honest it wasn't nearly as bad as you'd think. Yes, it's huge, but it's flat panels that are easy to work on. And when you're working with a cleaner wax that doesn't need to be broken down you can spread it a bit farther. Also, it's height means you don't have to bend down and hurt your back as much (don't worry, it still hurts), but you do get the lovely experience of polishing on top of a ladder completely stretched out, trying to keep pressure even and your balance on. That is something I can do without.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Quality results. looks outstanding.


----------

